# The world cup sucks and so does soccer



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2010)

Please identify yourselves all you soccer haters.  This is your chance to tell GON how much soccer and the world cup sucks!

Come on Merman, I think you should lead us off.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 18, 2010)

no need, we already know.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Merman Pop!

That's great. I couldn't care less about the sport, but I hope the US does well.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not a basher, I just don't care for it. I hope the US does well in every sport but I haven't watched 10 seconds of it. Any sport that ends in a 1-1 tie after watching it for a couple of hours just doesn't appeal to me. I love the holier than thou attitude that comes out of the soccer fans every four years making ignorant statements as if their some sort of step above anyone else because they like soccer though. It really is quite funny.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jun 18, 2010)

It's the rules, brother. I am all for sports and competition. But until those awful rules are changed, it is just not worth watching.


----------



## lab (Jun 18, 2010)

I would watch it just over the nba.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> I'm not a basher, I just don't care for it. I hope the US does well in every sport but I haven't watched 10 seconds of it. Any sport that ends in a 1-1 tie after watching it for a couple of hours just doesn't appeal to me. I love the holier than thou attitude that comes out of the soccer fans every four years making ignorant statements as if their some sort of step above anyone else because they like soccer though. It really is quite funny.



There is no holier than though attitude.  No one is trying to push soccer on you.  I talk about it year round, just not on here.   I just thought yall needed a place to vent so the thread where people are discussing the games doesn't get derailed and turned into a dawgs/jackets or dawgs/tebow thread.  I am curious as to why people don't like the sport.  I will admit that sometimes the faces/flailing some guys do after getting tripped are ridiculous and the refereeing makes me mad just like in any other sport.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2010)

HermanMerman said:


> It's the rules, brother. I am all for sports and competition. But until those awful rules are changed, it is just not worth watching.



It is what it is..


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 18, 2010)

It doesn't appeal to me for the lack of scoring, slow action, length of the game, come to think of it that's why I don't watch major league Baseball either. I remember 25 years ago it was said that adults didn't grow up with the game and don't understand it, well for over 20 years soccer has been growing  as a youth sport and in high schools and guess what those kids grew up and don't watch soccer either. I'm not a hater, enjoy your World Cup and the European Holagans, and even Beckman, but I don't think the USA is ever going to embrace it.     

With all that being said I did enjoy the indoor soccer of years past, of course it was fast paced and high scoring


----------



## DSGB (Jun 18, 2010)

bunch of punters.........


----------



## steve woodall (Jun 18, 2010)

I have no personal interest in soccer, but we have to get place kickers somewhere.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> There is no holier than though attitude.  No one is trying to push soccer on you.  I talk about it year round, just not on here.   I just thought yall needed a place to vent so the thread where people are discussing the games doesn't get derailed and turned into a dawgs/jackets or dawgs/tebow thread.  I am curious as to why people don't like the sport.  I will admit that sometimes the faces/flailing some guys do after getting tripped are ridiculous and the refereeing makes me mad just like in any other sport.



You're assuming I was talking about you and I wasn't. I was making a general statement that does include some on this board. Take a gander at the WC thread and try to do it through the eyes of a non fan.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> You're assuming I was talking about you and I wasn't. I was making a general statement that does include some on this board. Take a gander at the WC thread and try to do it through the eyes of a non fan.



The eyes of a non fan should not be on the WC thread (if your a true non fan)   Honestly its nice talking about something else around here other than the usual recruiting/braves/who gets the most arrests threads.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jun 18, 2010)

I dislike soccer intensly.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 18, 2010)

Watching soccer is bad for your health


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> The eyes of a non fan should not be on the WC thread (if your a true non fan)



Oh, you mean like Tech fans stay off of UGA threads and vice versa? That'll never happen. This is Woody's.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Jun 18, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Oh, you mean like Tech fans stay off of UGA threads and vice versa? That'll never happen. This is Woody's.


----------



## gsubo (Jun 18, 2010)

Soccers for the guys that weren't good enough to play baseball, football, or basketball in high school..


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 18, 2010)

It's amazing the things some people will waste time on hating....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 18, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> Oh, you mean like Tech fans stay off of UGA threads and vice versa? That'll never happen. This is Woody's.


----------



## tcward (Jun 18, 2010)

If they would shorten the field and do away with the goofy yellow cards it might be interesting--sorta like arena soccer! And without a doubt arrest the first person blowing one of those STUPID horns!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Please identify yourselves all you soccer haters.  This is your chance to tell GON how much soccer and the world cup sucks!
> 
> Come on Merman, I think you should lead us off.



Soccer is lame and without hard hitting and tackles its quite boring..this may be the only thing Nitram and I agree on!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 19, 2010)

gsubo said:


> Soccers for the guys that weren't good enough to play baseball, football, or basketball in high school..



plus chess,tennis and the marching band!


----------



## Cadcom (Jun 19, 2010)

Soccer is to sports like Tech is to football.
It sucks...


----------



## Tim L (Jun 19, 2010)

Soccer is a fine activity for women of all ages and is good for little boys; they get to run around outside, hoot, hollow, kick and play and have big fun; it's great exercise.  But when he is old enough to start taking part in sports; baseball, football, basketball, etc.; a boy should stop playing soccer and concentrate on sports.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 19, 2010)

The reason they has so many ties is that "sudden death" would be inappropriate. It would have to be "lingering death"


----------



## Burl E. (Jun 19, 2010)

gsubo said:


> Soccers for the guys that weren't good enough to play baseball, football, or basketball in high school..



That's funny, our soccer team in high school out scored our football team 3 years in a row.


----------



## deerslayer11 (Jun 19, 2010)

Burl E. said:


> That's funny, our soccer team in high school out scored our football team 3 years in a row.



i forgot they use the same point system...


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Please identify yourselves all you soccer haters.  This is your chance to tell GON how much soccer and the world cup sucks!
> 
> Come on Merman, I think you should lead us off.



Its sux


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 19, 2010)

Whenever I ride by a soccer field and see a bunch of kids running around chasing the ball, I want to shout out "Those boys oughta be playing football" and see the looks I get back.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 19, 2010)

Real "Football"...

RTR


----------



## Cottontail (Jun 20, 2010)

Boring!!!!!! and you cant take a nap with all that buzzing going on..


----------



## ToroAzul (Jun 20, 2010)

Love the World Cup. 

Problems with yellow cards??? At least they aren't hankies!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't like soccer.  Never have, probably never will.  I love when soccer fans act like the only reason a person wouldn't like soccer would be because they just weren't refined enough to appreciate it.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 20, 2010)

About the buzzing. You would think that if they are trying to appeal to Americans and gain more fans here, they wouldn't make it impossible to watch with the incessant noise that drives most people up the wall. So, we end up with a boring game that you can't even watch without muting the TV. Good luck soccer.


----------



## fisherman21 (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't stand watching soccer


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 20, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> About the buzzing. You would think that if they are trying to appeal to Americans and gain more fans here, they wouldn't make it impossible to watch with the incessant noise that drives most people up the wall. So, we end up with a boring game that you can't even watch without muting the TV. Good luck soccer.



Sounds like a bunch of blowflies, and I actually thought that was what it was when seeing highlights.

Soccer sucks.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 20, 2010)

Soccer does indeed Sucketh...These guys falling down like they just had there leg cut off then 20 seconds later there bouncing around again.. Thank goodness this only come around every 4 years, this is the biggest waste of TV time there is..


----------



## JohnnyD (Jun 20, 2010)

Never could get into it.  And I did give it a chance.  

I gave football a chance.  Loved it.  Watch it all the time and go when I can.

Gave baseball a chance.  Fun. Not thrilled with it, but fun.

Gave hockey a chance.  I'm a season ticket holder now.  Go to games all the time and have lost my voice more times at these games than I can count.

Gave soccer a chance.  Fell asleep.

Just my experience.


----------



## kracker (Jun 21, 2010)

To quote the great Hank Hill: "Bobby, I didn't think I'd ever need to tell you this, but I would be a bad parent if I didn't. Soccer was invented by European ladies to keep them busy while their husbands did the cooking."


----------



## chadair (Jun 21, 2010)

had me to the hater list. gotta b the worst sport. some great post here tho

and for the record, i have not clicked on the world cup thread. I didnt want lose any respect for any body I might know


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jun 21, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> It doesn't appeal to me for the lack of scoring, slow action, length of the game, come to think of it that's why I don't watch major league Baseball either. I remember 25 years ago it was said that adults didn't grow up with the game and don't understand it, well for over 20 years soccer has been growing  as a youth sport and in high schools and guess what those kids grew up and don't watch soccer either. I'm not a hater, enjoy your World Cup and the European Holagans, and even Beckman, but I don't think the USA is ever going to embrace it.
> 
> With all that being said I did enjoy the indoor soccer of years past, of course it was fast paced and high scoring



I grew up in a town with one of the top soccer programs in the nation. I played from age of 5 or 6 til i was 14(went on to do football and Hockey in HS). Soccer reminds me ALOT of golf. I can play it, and it's fun when you are actually the one competing, but i can't watch it for more than 5 minutes before changing the channel. Indoor soccer is where it's at, if you want high scoring games. That being said, if you enjoy watching soccer, enjoy it and who cares what everybody else thinks. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 21, 2010)

kracker said:


> To quote the great Hank Hill: "Bobby, I didn't think I'd ever need to tell you this, but I would be a bad parent if I didn't. Soccer was invented by European ladies to keep them busy while their husbands did the cooking."



Post of the year.  Gotta love Hank Hill.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 21, 2010)

westcobbdog said:


> Soccer is lame and without hard hitting and tackles its quite boring..this may be the only thing Nitram and I agree on!



I love soccer.  I just wanted somewhere for all the haters to congregate other than the real soccer thread.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 21, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Please identify yourselves all you soccer haters.  This is your chance to tell GON how much soccer and the world cup sucks!
> 
> Come on Merman, I think you should lead us off.



Personally, I LOVE IT!  No I am not watching much of it, but I am happy for those who play and just love the game.

  IMO, the world needs this type of Excitement. I dont think it is a Holier than thou attitude either. I dont care for College B ball, but the final four is an exciting event, especially when you get down to the sweet 16 level. 
ALL REAL SPORT competition is good for the world, therefore, I wont bash it but will truly support it for its good!
BTW- Some of the best athletes in the world are Soccer/Futbol players. 


Can you think of a tougher game to play? Golf is a different kind of tough as it is more mental than any other sport; the ball just lays there motionless and begs you to hit it


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 21, 2010)

This "world" stuff is part of what I don't like about it.


----------



## Tim L (Jun 22, 2010)

Any dad that would allow a son to play soccer....well, the deacons and elders in his church should talk to him first and try to persuade him to be a be a better parent and use alittle common sense in rasing the boy....if that doesn't work they should beat the crap out of him for his own good and for the good of his family....Like I said, soccer is fine for girls and women of all ages, they can run around outside, exercise, holler and scream, kick and wave their arms in the fresh air and have big fun.. Its also good exercise for a boy while he is real young, especially in the first fews years after he has learned to walk but he should be pointed towards sports once he is six years old or so.....


----------



## Sargent (Jun 22, 2010)

Soccer: Glorified kickball.


----------



## tcward (Jul 11, 2010)

It's over! Almost as long as the NBA playoffs!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2010)

I watched most of the game today.  Spain wins at the end.  But it was pretty boring for me and I can watch anything..


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 11, 2010)

I inadvertently saw the "highlights" on ESPN, even that was boring. Glad the (3rd) World Cup is over, now back to real sports.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 12, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I watched most of the game today.  Spain wins at the end.  But it was pretty boring for me and I can watch anything..



I am a huge soccer fan.......but frankly, that final matchup was the worst match I saw in the entire Cup.  It was terrible soccer.  It was embarrassing.

Of course, the Saturday 3rd place match between Germany and Uruguay was a great match, with a ton of offense that never stopped.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2010)

And now back to your regularly scheduled slate of real sports............


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 12, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Any dad that would allow a son to play soccer....well, the deacons and elders in his church should talk to him first and try to persuade him to be a be a better parent and use alittle common sense in rasing the boy....



Wow.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 12, 2010)

reylamb said:


> Of course, the Saturday 3rd place match between Germany and Uruguay was a great match, with a ton of offense that never stopped.



Because they were playing with nothing to lose.  It was fun because they played aggressively.

Soccer, in general, is too defensive and too passive for me and I suspect, most Americans.  Of course, that is inherent in any sport that allows ties.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 12, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> And now back to your regularly scheduled slate of real sports............



You mean back to talking about UGA Players getting arrested?


----------



## reylamb (Jul 12, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Because they were playing with nothing to lose.  It was fun because they played aggressively.
> 
> Soccer, in general, is too defensive and too passive for me and I suspect, most Americans.  Of course, that is inherent in any sport that allows ties.



True, neither team had anything to lose, but it was a great match to watch.  The Flying Dutchmen just resorted to all out thug tactics, it wasn't even so much as defensive as it was just....well, barbaric.


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't stand the whole "if you don't like soccer, your an American neanderthal" mentality that goes with the world cup.
I can't wait until we screw around and win one year.  
If that ever happens the rest of the world's heads will explode.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> You mean back to talking about UGA Players getting arrested?



Anything beats that BORING junk......... I'd rather watch paint dry.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 12, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Anything beats that BORING junk......... I'd rather watch paint dry.



I'd like to see that sir.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'd like to see that sir.



Me too


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 12, 2010)

Between the LeBron James love fest and soccer, I went back to listening to music.  Been a while


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 13, 2010)

If you think soccer sucks, that is your right, but why do we call American football, football?  It should be called the "yellow hanky game", or the "I stand around for 30 seconds and hug my buddy for 6 seconds game", or the "tight pants game", or the "I wear a lot of pads game", or the "I hate soccer game", or the "run, catch and throw game", or the "instant replay game", but not FOOTBALL!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 13, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> If you think soccer sucks, that is your right, but why do we call American football, football?  It should be called the "yellow hanky game", or the "I stand around for 30 seconds and hug my buddy for 6 seconds game", or the "tight pants game", or the "I wear a lot of pads game", or the "I hate soccer game", or the "run, catch and throw game", or the "instant replay game", but not FOOTBALL!


----------



## tcward (Jul 13, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> If you think soccer sucks, that is your right, but why do we call American football, football?  It should be called the "yellow hanky game", or the "I stand around for 30 seconds and hug my buddy for 6 seconds game", or the "tight pants game", or the "I wear a lot of pads game", or the "I hate soccer game", or the "run, catch and throw game", or the "instant replay game", but not FOOTBALL!



I like I HATE SOCCER GAME the best!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 13, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> If you think soccer sucks, that is your right, but why do we call American football, football?  It should be called the "yellow hanky game", or the "I stand around for 30 seconds and hug my buddy for 6 seconds game", or the "tight pants game", or the "I wear a lot of pads game", or the "I hate soccer game", or the "run, catch and throw game", or the "instant replay game", but not FOOTBALL!



go back to france, teddy.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 13, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> go back to france, teddy.



I'm from Texas, Thank You!


----------



## gtparts (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that there is a correlation between soccer and little boys playing with tea sets. Here's your card!


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 15, 2010)

gtparts said:


> I'm pretty sure that there is a correlation between soccer and little boys playing with tea sets. Here's your card!



I guess that about sums it up, I love me some tea.  What's my card?


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 16, 2010)

Lol at most of you. You say that soccer players & fans have a holier than thou attitude, but is that not the attitude that most of you displaying towards soccer now?  Soccer is a sport that you have to be in peak physical condition for there are no water breaks, no two minute stoppages, no timeouts, no subs after every couple plays, and no breaks after fifteen minute quarters.  Don't hate on the WC because you haven't given it a chance.  Im with the most of you on the vu vu zealers, they were super irritating.  Most of you don't understand the game so you critisize it.  I play and excell at lots of sports including football, basketball, baseball, softball, and soccer.  Of all the sports that I partake in Soccer is my personal favorite.  I will issue a challenge to all you crap-talkers come meet me on the soccer pitch and we will see who comes out on top, and then I will face you in the sport of your choice.  PM me for details on where and when you'd like to meet.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 16, 2010)

Juiceb23 said:


> Lol at most of you. You say that soccer players & fans have a holier than thou attitude, but is that not the attitude that most of you displaying towards soccer now?  Soccer is a sport that you have to be in peak physical condition for there are no water breaks, no two minute stoppages, no timeouts, no subs after every couple plays, and no breaks after fifteen minute quarters.  Don't hate on the WC because you haven't given it a chance.  Im with the most of you on the vu vu zealers, they were super irritating.  Most of you don't understand the game so you critisize it.  I play and excell at lots of sports including football, basketball, baseball, softball, and soccer.  Of all the sports that I partake in Soccer is my personal favorite.  I will issue a challenge to all you crap-talkers come meet me on the soccer pitch and we will see who comes out on top, and then I will face you in the sport of your choice.  PM me for details on where and when you'd like to meet.



dead issue.  kickball tourney is done and we don't have to listen to this gibberish for another 4 years.


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 16, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> I inadvertently saw the "highlights" on ESPN, even that was boring. Glad the (3rd) World Cup is over, now back to real sports.



Note to self... the World Cup started in 1930. It has been played every year since then with the exception of 1942 and 1946 due to WW2 (I am aware that the war ended in 1945 but stuff was still jacked up all over the world).


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 16, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> dead issue.  kickball tourney is done and we don't have to listen to this gibberish for another 4 years.


Lol there is no gibberish.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 16, 2010)

I dont like soccer. It is not a sport,but a waste of time. I realize that most of the world does not agree with me,but most of the world is wrong about a lot of stuff, including soccer.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 16, 2010)

Juiceb23 said:


> Note to self... the World Cup started in 1930. It has been played every year since then with the exception of 1942 and 1946 due to WW2 (I am aware that the war ended in 1945 but stuff was still jacked up all over the world).



Note to self..... College Football has been going on since 1869...


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 16, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Note to self..... College Football has been going on since 1869...



Yep, and that my friend is a real sport.


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay sorry guys I've figured it out... its the lack of breaks that disqualifies soccer from being a sport. Sorry guys pardon my mix up.  Unicoidawg i was referring to a guys comment that this was only the 3rd WC.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 16, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Note to self..... College Football has been going on since 1869...



Soccer predates that.

Regardless, it is a sport that demands physical conditioning and endurance.  It is quite difficult to play at the professional level.  Those who can are indeed exceptional athletes.


----------



## KingTiger (Jul 16, 2010)

Now this would actually make it interesting to watch -

http://www.silencertalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=60294&sid=443f2c513b4138e36cd6a63b2f4f870f


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 16, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Soccer predates that.
> 
> Regardless, it is a sport that demands physical conditioning and endurance.  It is quite difficult to play at the professional level.  Those who can are indeed exceptional athletes.



Awright! so it is a sport,just a very boring one!


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 16, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Note to self..... College Football has been going on since 1869...


Note to self......Soccer has been being played since the 1840's.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 16, 2010)

Juiceb23 said:


> Note to self......Soccer has been being played since the 1840's.



World Cup hasn't..... and it is still boring as crap no matter how long it has been played.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 16, 2010)

Juiceb23 said:


> Okay sorry guys I've figured it out... its the lack of breaks that disqualifies soccer from being a sport. Sorry guys pardon my mix up.  Unicoidawg i was referring to a guys comment that this was only the 3rd WC.



You missed the jab completely. It's the (3rd World) Cup


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 16, 2010)

here is Gaelic (irish) football and hurling.  Hurling and irish football are played the same way one with a baseball type ball and a flat stick, the other with a round/soccer ball.  Hardcore...

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F2XlwWjN-eo&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F2XlwWjN-eo&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

This one shows all the approach and rules, they apply to the soccer version too...it is unbelievable and most of it is in 50 degree weather and rain.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TmzivRetelE&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TmzivRetelE&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 16, 2010)

In America only bed wetting liberals like soccer.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 16, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> oh yeah and why do you call the field a "pitch"?



Because it has a topographic pitch to it that allows water to run off.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 16, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> In America only bed wetting liberals like soccer.



That is not true.  You prove your ignorance by such generalizations.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 16, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> That is not true.  You prove your ignorance by such generalizations.



Soccer is a sissy sport.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 16, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> Soccer is a sissy sport.



You did it again!!! You are on a roll, congratulations.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 16, 2010)

No contact, no hitting and around here all the mammas boys play it while my two boys are putting on helmets, pads and doing some hitting against boys 10-20 pounds heavier than they are. You see I'm building Marines here at my house so we don't play sissy sports we play a mans game. Call me ignorant all you like but I know what kind of sports build toughness and character and soccer ain't one of them.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 16, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> No contact, no hitting and around here all the mammas boys play it while my two boys are putting on helmets, pads and doing some hitting against boys 10-20 pounds heavier than they are. You see I'm building Marines here at my house so we don't play sissy sports we play a mans game. Call me ignorant all you like but I know what kind of sports build toughness and character and soccer ain't one of them.



You certainly are entitled to your opinion.  Your post, again, speaks for itself.  If you want to build Marines, teach them to shoot.

Incidently, it appears you are a military man, and I thank you for your service to your country.  My old man was an f-4 pilot in Vietman, and a star left winger on the pitch.  I dare you to call him a sissy.


----------



## tcward (Jul 16, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> here is Gaelic (irish) football and hurling.  Hurling and irish football are played the same way one with a baseball type ball and a flat stick, the other with a round/soccer ball.  Hardcore...
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F2XlwWjN-eo&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F2XlwWjN-eo&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> ...



I though hurling was what you did when you had a few too many bud lights!


----------



## tcward (Jul 16, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> dead issue.  kickball tourney is done and we don't have to listen to this gibberish for another 4 years.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 16, 2010)

tcward said:


>



You have used this icon  7 times in your last 2 posts.  Does your keyboard not have letters?


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 17, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> No contact, no hitting and around here all the mammas boys play it while my two boys are putting on helmets, pads and doing some hitting against boys 10-20 pounds heavier than they are. You see I'm building Marines here at my house so we don't play sissy sports we play a mans game. Call me ignorant all you like but I know what kind of sports build toughness and character and soccer ain't one of them.



Then encourage them to play soccer it will increase their endurance, help them become more agile, and most importantly broaden their horizon past that of their narrow minded father.  Thank you for your service to this great nation where soccer will soon be as widely accepted football, basketball, or baseball.


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ted_bsr thanks for the assistance I was beginning to think that it was going to be me against everyone else.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 17, 2010)

Juiceb23 said:


> Then encourage them to play soccer it will increase their endurance, help them become more agile, and most importantly broaden their horizon past that of their narrow minded father.  Thank you for your service to this great nation where soccer will soon be as widely accepted football, basketball, or baseball.



The narrow minded way is always the best way especially in America today. Real men let their boys play tackle football, feminized men let them play soccer so they will not get hurt or pushed around  by other boys.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 17, 2010)

Juiceb23 said:


> soccer will soon be as widely accepted football, basketball, or baseball.



Yeah, yeah. I've been hearing that line ever since Pele came over here. Not gonna happen, ever.


----------



## polkhunt (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't like soccer that much either. I probably watched about 5 min. of the world cup but to say that any athlete in the big three American sports can compare to soccer players is a joke. I definately can't see one player from the NFL able to even last a half in soccer they would be on a stretcher and oxygen. That being said though soccer is boring to watch.


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 17, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> The narrow minded way is always the best way especially in America today. Real men let their boys play tackle football, feminized men let them play soccer so they will not get hurt or pushed around  by other boys.



Narrow minded is never the best way to be. Im 5'9" 230 I assure you not many folks push me anywhere Im not inclined to go.  Several guys i played soccer with played football as well.  One of the guys I played with is now about to become a Combat Controller.  His flight earned honor flight and he nearly set a new record at the Army Ranger Obstacle course.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't see those wussy soccer boys lasting a half in football either. A couple of hits from a 300 lb lineman or a crushing blow from a corner at full speed sends them to the ER.


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 17, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Yeah, yeah. I've been hearing that line ever since Pele came over here. Not gonna happen, ever.



Keep telling yourself that if you'd like, but only time will tell.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 17, 2010)

Juiceb23 said:


> Keep telling yourself that if you'd like, but only time will tell.



It's been 35 years, I'll take that as a good sign.


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 17, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> I don't see those wussy soccer boys lasting a half in football either. A couple of hits from a 300 lb lineman or a crushing blow from a corner at full speed sends them to the ER.



Have you ever played any football past pop warner or ever high school? The reason I ask is because several of the guys I played soccer with did.


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 17, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> It's been 35 years, I'll take that as a good sign.



24.3 millions AMERICANS tuned in for the World Cup final. Which is 5.1 million more than who tuned in to watch the Us-Ghana.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 17, 2010)

Juiceb23 said:


> 24.3 millions People living in America tuned in for the World Cup final. Which is 5.1 million more than who tuned in to watch the Us-Ghana.




Fixed it for you (An additional 8,821,000 million viewers watched Spanish-language coverage Sunday on Univision, according to Nielsen Media Research, bringing the total to nearly 24.4 million.)

105 million viewed last Super Bowl


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 17, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Yeah, yeah. I've been hearing that line ever since Pele came over here. Not gonna happen, ever.



Same as when Beckham came to LA......... Folks in the USA paid more attention to his wife than him or soccer....


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 17, 2010)

Woodsman69 said:


> The narrow minded way is always the best way especially in America today. Real men let their boys play tackle football, feminized men let them play soccer so they will not get hurt or pushed around  by other boys.



You are still proving my point for me.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 17, 2010)

Juiceb23 said:


> Have you ever played any football past pop warner or ever high school? The reason I ask is because several of the guys I played soccer with did.



let me guess, punters and place kickers.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 17, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> let me guess, punters and place kickers.


----------



## tcward (Jul 17, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> You have used this icon  7 times in your last 2 posts.  Does your keyboard not have letters?



A picture (or icon) is worth a thousand words......here is several million


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 17, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> soccer does have its benefits to our country....Urban Meyer places a high priority on special teams and i'll take some spaniard that can kick 50 yard field goals and punt 60+ yards any day.



I will take 2 good ole American boy's named Walsh and Butler instead.......


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 17, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> let me guess, punters and place kickers.



Full-back, some guys from D-line, and kickers.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 17, 2010)

It has been fun going back and forth with all you soccer haters.  I am sure none of you have been converted, and none of us soccer fans have been either. My only question is, where has Nitram 4891 been?  He started this whole thing and has been largely silent.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 18, 2010)

probably too busy watching some replay of a nil/nil match between Botswana and Swaziland


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 18, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> probably too busy watching some replay of a nil/nil match between Botswana and Swaziland



Neither of them made it to the first round, but he might have some obscure internet service that allows him to watch such matches.


----------



## rayjay (Jul 19, 2010)

Back when I was motorcycle roadracing some of the other racers were Brits and during the world cup they would be listening on the radio, etc. I probably rolled my eyes when I heard the radio and one of them said "Soccer is the game of the world". They were po'ed when I replied "Yeah, third world."

Soccer should go to a shoot out like hockey. No more ties.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2010)

rayjay said:


> Soccer should go to a shoot out like hockey. No more ties.



i could care less what they do, so long as it isn't televised.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> It has been fun going back and forth with all you soccer haters.  I am sure none of you have been converted, and none of us soccer fans have been either. My only question is, where has Nitram 4891 been?  He started this whole thing and has been largely silent.



I started this thread to keep all these soccer haters from ruining the real world cup thread that I also started.  Worked pretty well for the most part.  I'm looking forward to Euro 2012 and Worlcup 2014 in Brazil.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=546113&highlight=world+cup&page=6


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2010)

rayjay said:


> Back when I was motorcycle roadracing some of the other racers were Brits and during the world cup they would be listening on the radio, etc. I probably rolled my eyes when I heard the radio and one of them said "Soccer is the game of the world". They were po'ed when I replied "Yeah, third world."
> 
> Soccer should go to a shoot out like hockey. No more ties.



Anything outside of the US is third world huh?


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 19, 2010)

rayjay said:


> Back when I was motorcycle roadracing some of the other racers were Brits and during the world cup they would be listening on the radio, etc. I probably rolled my eyes when I heard the radio and one of them said "Soccer is the game of the world". They were po'ed when I replied "Yeah, third world."
> 
> Soccer should go to a shoot out like hockey. No more ties.



Most games do, they only end in ties in the group stage of the World Cup.  In the elimination rounds and final they play an additional 15 minutes if there is still no score they play another 15 minutes and if there is still no score they have a penalty shootout.


----------



## Juiceb23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I started this thread to keep all these soccer haters from ruining the real world cup thread that I also started.  Worked pretty well for the most part.  I'm looking forward to Euro 2012 and Worlcup 2014 in Brazil.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=546113&highlight=world+cup&page=6



Those are some quality tactics, Sir! Lol


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2010)

Juiceb23 said:


> Most games do, they only end in ties in the group stage of the World Cup.  In the elimination rounds and final they play an additional 15 minutes if there is still no score they play another 15 minutes and if there is still no score they have a penalty shootout.




seems like a long time to wait, in order to get something mildly exciting.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 19, 2010)

I get a kick out of some of you football guys who think football is the toughest sport in the world.  Football players are covered head to foot with pads.  Soccer players have no problems as receivers, running backs, kickers, etc.  No, they aren't lineman or power backs, but to say a soccer player couldn't make it in football is rediculous.  However, there are tons of football players who don't have the physical conditioning to play soccer.  Id say most of them couldn't, with the exception of running backs, and receivers.  I know a bunch of soccer players who played Rugby in college.  Trust me, if a soccer player can play rugby, football is easy.  Do these guys look more like soccer players, or football players?  Don't tell me a soccer player can't make it in football!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAaL2STMVfs


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> I get a kick out of some of you football guys who think football is the toughest sport in the world.  Football players are covered head to foot with pads.  Soccer players have no problems as receivers, running backs, kickers, etc.  No, they aren't lineman or power backs, but to say a soccer player couldn't make it in football is rediculous.  However, there are tons of football players who don't have the physical conditioning to play soccer.  Id say most of them couldn't, with the exception of running backs, and receivers.  I know a bunch of soccer players who played Rugby in college.  Trust me, if a soccer player can play rugby, football is easy.  Do these guys look more like soccer players, or football players?  Don't tell me a soccer player can't make it in football!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAaL2STMVfs




they could make it in the pac-10.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 19, 2010)

Do I need to remind you of the SEC's loosing record against the Pac 10 over the last 11 years?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Do I need to remind you of the SEC's loosing record against the Pac 10 over the last 11 years?



were they won by a field goal?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 19, 2010)

My bad.. I didn't realize you were talking about Georgia's last second field goal win last year against Arizona St, the second worst team in the Pac 10.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> My bad.. I didn't realize you were talking about Georgia's last second field goal win last year against Arizona St, the second worst team in the Pac 10.



might i remind you, that the second worst team in the pac 10, that being arizona st., lost by a field goal to the pac 10's second best team  (based on conference record), that being arizona.  

so what was your point again?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 19, 2010)

This is one thread that I really don't care should it keep going way off topic.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> This is one thread that I really don't care should it keep going way off topic.



anything not to do with the world cup is a good thing.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jul 19, 2010)

Geez...still going huh guys? I will pull this thread back up 4 years from now when the world cup begins once more. Brazil baby


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 19, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> might i remind you, that the second worst team in the pac 10, that being arizona st., lost by a field goal to the pac 10's second best team  (based on conference record), that being arizona.
> 
> so what was your point again?



Actually, Arizona was tied with Oregon ST and Stanford for second.  Arizona St never lead against Arizona (like they did against UGA) and Arizona didn't need to block a last minute field goal, and then hit a last second field goal to beat ASU (like UGA did).  Other then that, I have no point.  UGA needed two straight field goals and a blocked field goal to beat ASU.  Arizona didn't!  But hey, you can brag about beating the second worst team in the Pac 10 by a last second field goal all you want!  It doesn't really support your theory that a soccer player could play in the Pac 10, but not in the SEC.  But I guess we will just ignore the facts, and the head to head conference records over the last 12 years!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 19, 2010)

plenty of soccer players could physically hack football if they trained for it.  plenty of football players could play soccer if they trained for it.  they are all great athletes...

the question is are football players big enough wussy's to enjoy flopping and crying enough to fit in with soccer players?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Actually, Arizona was tied with Oregon ST and Stanford for second.  Arizona St never lead against Arizona (like they did against UGA) and Arizona didn't need to block a last minute field goal, and then hit a last second field goal to beat ASU (like UGA did).  Other then that, I have no point.  UGA needed two straight field goals and a blocked field goal to beat ASU.  Arizona didn't!  But hey, you can brag about beating the second worst team in the Pac 10 by a last second field goal all you want!  It doesn't really support your theory that a soccer player could play in the Pac 10, but not in the SEC.  But I guess we will just ignore the facts, and the head to head conference records over the last 12 years!



didn't realize that i was bragging about beating your pac 10 team.      seems to me, that a sub-par uga team, beat arizona st. just the same as the second best pac 10 team did.  you  want to cry about how the game was won or lost, have it.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 19, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> didn't realize that i was bragging about beating your pac 10 team.      seems to me, that a sub-par uga team, beat arizona st. just the same as the second best pac 10 team did.  you  want to cry about how the game was won or lost, have it.



Well, at least we both agree UGA was sub-par.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 19, 2010)

I've never watched a game and don't plan on it.  I'm tired of hearing about it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Well, at least we both agree UGA was sub-par.



yep and played your 2nd worst team just the same as your second best team played them.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 19, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> yep and played your 2nd worst team just the same as your second best team played them.



Ok your right...  BUT, how do you explain our third worst team, UCLA, beating UT, who beat UGA?   The way I see it, the SEC #4 (tie) barely beat the Pac 10 #9, and the Pac 10 #8beat the SEC #4 (tie), who beat UGA.  That means your #4 teams would fall right between our #7 and #8 teams in the Pac 10.   Since our #7 team Washington, put up more yardage then any team in the SEC did against #3 LSU, Id put LSU slightly infront of UW, and behind the rest of the Pac 10.   That leaves only UF and Bama,  who may or may not have been better then OU, AZ, STAN, CAL, USC, and OR St.......  

God I can't wait until September!


----------



## rayjay (Jul 20, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Anything outside of the US is third world huh?



This was back in 97 or 98 when that was true. Now the US is about at 2.5 and sliding to third world status.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 20, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Ok your right...  BUT, how do you explain our third worst team, UCLA, beating UT, who beat UGA?   The way I see it, the SEC #4 (tie) barely beat the Pac 10 #9, and the Pac 10 #8beat the SEC #4 (tie), who beat UGA.  That means your #4 teams would fall right between our #7 and #8 teams in the Pac 10.   Since our #7 team Washington, put up more yardage then any team in the SEC did against #3 LSU, Id put LSU slightly infront of UW, and behind the rest of the Pac 10.   That leaves only UF and Bama,  who may or may not have been better then OU, AZ, STAN, CAL, USC, and OR St.......
> 
> God I can't wait until September!




is that the argument you want to go with?  so here's a head scratcher for ya-

oregon (your #1), lost to stanford
standford lost to wake forrest (a 5-7 wf team)
wake lost to both baylor and navy

so are we to assume that wake forrest (again, who 5-7), would be oregon?


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 20, 2010)

Since your comparing 1 game, and Im comparing 3 games, I think its a little different.  1 game doesn't mean much, but once you start playing more games you can get a pretty good feel for how things would turn out.    In head to head games, UCLA, ASU, and UW were all comperable to UT, UGA, and LSU.  Our 7, 8, and 9 teams, did just fine against your #3 and #4 teams.  Your now going to tell me that UT, UGA, and LSU would be dominate teams in the Pac 10, when they could barely beat, or lost to our worst teams?  UT, UGA, and LSU would have been right in the middle of the Pac 10.  UF and Bama would have been close to the top, but they would have lost 1 or 2 games playing in the Pac 10.  Heck, the Big 10's best team went 1-1 against the Pac 10, and the Big 10 had a loosing record against the Pac 10 (again), yet LSU lost to the #3 Big 10 team in their bowl.    UT, a team who is 1-3 against the Pac 10 the last 4 or 5 years almost beat UF and Bama.....   Now your going to tell me a soccer player could play in the Pac 10 but not the SEC?  Seems to me its probably the other way around!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 20, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Since your comparing 1 game, and Im comparing 3 games, I think its a little different.  1 game doesn't mean much, but once you start playing more games you can get a pretty good feel for how things would turn out.    In head to head games, UCLA, ASU, and UW were all comperable to UT, UGA, and LSU.  Our 7, 8, and 9 teams, did just fine against your #3 and #4 teams.  Your now going to tell me that UT, UGA, and LSU would be dominate teams in the Pac 10, when they could barely beat, or lost to our worst teams?  UT, UGA, and LSU would have been right in the middle of the Pac 10.  UF and Bama would have been close to the top, but they would have lost 1 or 2 games playing in the Pac 10.  Heck, the Big 10's best team went 1-1 against the Pac 10, and the Big 10 had a loosing record against the Pac 10 (again), yet LSU lost to the #3 Big 10 team in their bowl.    UT, a team who is 1-3 against the Pac 10 the last 4 or 5 years almost beat UF and Bama.....   Now your going to tell me a soccer player could play in the Pac 10 but not the SEC?  Seems to me its probably the other way around!



uf and bama would have lost 1 or 2 games playing in the sac 10.       which sac 10 team would have beat them??    you've been hittin' the wine vineyards again i see.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jul 20, 2010)

UT almost beat them both didn't they?  Yet UT couldn't beat UCLA, who only won 3 games all year in the Pac 10.   1 or 2 Pac 10 teams would have stepped up in the regular season and beat them.  Like I said, USC, who struggled last year, still beat the #1 team in the Big 10.   If the top team in the Big 10 couldn't even go 2 games without lossing to a Pac 10 team, what makes you think the SEC could?  Don't forget, the Big 10#3 beat the SEC #3.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 22, 2010)

Juiceb23 said:


> soccer will soon be as widely accepted



Same was said a generation ago about the metric system. Did not happen. Soccer will follow that same path.Sorry, just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 22, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I started this thread to keep all these soccer haters from ruining the real world cup thread that I also started.  Worked pretty well for the most part.  I'm looking forward to Euro 2012 and Worlcup 2014 in Brazil.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=546113&highlight=world+cup&page=6



I stand enlightened by your tactic, nice juke.


----------

